

Innovation Haiku #1 - amahadik

"Starving or stoking,
Scrounging or brandishing tools,
How do you create?"<p>-Teresa Amabile and Steve Kramer
======
phlux
My Creative Spark

Comes from keen observation,

and asking "How Come..."

